# Deeper - Darf man es überall?



## rhyn2012 (16. Januar 2020)

Hallo.
Hab nun einen Deeper Start.
Jedenfalls wollt ich mal fragen, darf ich auch in Gewässern mit dem Deeper an der Angel scannen, oder könnte ich ne Strafe bekommen, weils ja eine Angel ist? Also könnte man mir wegen "schwarzangeln" was anhängen?


Ist nur so, das ich Seen in denen ich bald evtl mal angeln will, ne Tageskarte holen will, und ich das Gewässer  im Vorfeld schonmal etwas erkunden möchte.


MFG


----------



## Waller Michel (16. Januar 2020)

Ich kann dir nur soviel sagen, das Du an Gewässern wo du keine Angelberechtigung hast, keine einsatzfähige Angel/Angelausrüßtung mitführen darfst! 
Den Deper an einem Besenstiel oder sonst was, dürfte eigentlich nix dagegen sprechen, solange man das Ufer frei betreten darf. 
Das bedeutet, das Gelände nicht eingefriedet ist und /oder mit Schildern versehen ist " Privatgelände "
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Blueser (16. Januar 2020)

Kommt auf das Bundesland drauf an. Bei uns ist z.B. der Einsatz von Sonargeräten zum Aufspüren von Fischen verboten. Rechtlich sehe ich den Deeper, und dann noch an einer Angel ohne Angelschein, in einer rechtlichen Grauzone.


----------



## Bocinegro (16. Januar 2020)

Ich geh mit dem deeper los egal ob schein oder nicht. darfst halt keine Köder bzw Haken dabei haben. Solange ist das ja nicht fang fähig, gibt also auch keinen Tatbestand der versuchten Wilderei.
@Blueser Wo ist den das Verboten???


----------



## Waller Michel (16. Januar 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Kommt auf das Bundesland drauf an. Bei uns ist z.B. der Einsatz von Sonargeräten zum Aufspüren von Fischen verboten. Rechtlich sehe ich den Deeper, und dann noch an einer Angel ohne Angelschein, in einer rechtlichen Grauzone.


 Jedenfalls darf man keine Angel an einem Gewässer mit sich führen wo man keine Angelgenehmigung hat ! Das ist der Vorsatz zur Fischwilderei !


----------



## Bocinegro (16. Januar 2020)

Außerdem suche ich auch keine Fische sonder scanne Strukturen


----------



## rhyn2012 (16. Januar 2020)

schwierig das ganze also..

je genau, in  welchen Bundesländern ist das denn verboten?


----------



## Bocinegro (16. Januar 2020)

Hab mir vor Schreck fast meinen Tee ins Laptop gekippt. Gott sei dank nur die Mouse getroffen.
na wenn kein Haken dran ist und kein Köder ist es doch keine auch Angel.


----------



## Andal (16. Januar 2020)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn du den Inhaber des jeweiligen Fischereirechtes freundlich fragst? Dann bekommst du verbindliche Antworten, keine Weissagungen aus dem Kaffeesatz und vor allem keinen womöglichen Ärger!


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Januar 2020)

und tee kann
büschen mehr Rum


----------



## Bocinegro (16. Januar 2020)

*§ 52
Mitführen von Fischereigerät*
Niemand darf an oder auf Gewässern, in denen er nicht zum Fischfang berechtigt ist, Fischereigeräte fangfertig mitführen.

so stehts für RLP geschrieben, ne Rute mit Deeper ist ja alles andere als fangfertig


----------



## Andal (16. Januar 2020)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> *§ 52
> Mitführen von Fischereigerät*
> Niemand darf an oder auf Gewässern, in denen er nicht zum Fischfang berechtigt ist, Fischereigeräte fangfertig mitführen.
> 
> so stehts für RLP geschrieben, ne Rute mit Deeper ist ja alles andere als fangfertig


Trotzdem ist es Sache des Rechtsinhabers, ob er es zulässt und keine Frage der persönlichen Auslegung.


----------



## Bocinegro (16. Januar 2020)

Ich frag aber morgen mal nach. Wollte eh noch die Fang Meldungen abgeben. Bin jetzt doch ein wenig verunsichert, auch wenn ich mir sicher bin das man vor Gericht so damit durchkommen würde!
Weil Fischereirecht hin oder her, ich fische ja damit nicht.


Grüße Petri &
tight lines


----------



## Andal (16. Januar 2020)

Immer besser, wenn man den Schmied fragt und nicht den Schmiedel.


----------



## Waller Michel (16. Januar 2020)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> *§ 52
> Mitführen von Fischereigerät*
> Niemand darf an oder auf Gewässern, in denen er nicht zum Fischfang berechtigt ist, Fischereigeräte fangfertig mitführen.
> 
> so stehts für RLP geschrieben, ne Rute mit Deeper ist ja alles andere als fangfertig



Genau so! 

LG Michael


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Januar 2020)

Auf Verbandsebene (Gewässer) gibt es meines Wissens nach keinerlei Äußerungen im Bezug aufs Loten. 

Auf die mitgeführte Rute gehe ich nicht ein- da gibt's etliche Interpretationen zu fangfertig.... 

In gewissen Bereichen haste also "nur ein Problem mit dem Betretungsrecht" - welches du an manchen Orten nur per Schein zur Ausübung der Angelfischerei hast.... 

An Vereinsstrecken oder - gewässern gibt es recht häufig Regelungen im Bezug aufs Loten 

Also erst konkret fragen bevor es los geht.


----------



## Blueser (17. Januar 2020)

rhyn2012 schrieb:


> schwierig das ganze also..
> 
> je genau, in  welchen Bundesländern ist das denn verboten?



In Thüringen zum Beispiel: Thüringer Fischereiverordnung Klick! Paragraph 15: unzulässige Fangarten, Punkt 3-> Zitat: "das Fischen unter Verwendung von Geräten zur Ortung von Fischen oder Fischbeständen".
Ob man nur das Gewässer scannen will oder Fische aufspürt, ist dann erklärungsbedürftig.
Wollte mir eigentlich auch den Deeper Pro+ zulegen. Bin aber deshalb davon abgekommen.


----------



## Matze HRO (17. Januar 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Kommt auf das Bundesland drauf an. Bei uns ist z.B. der Einsatz von Sonargeräten zum Aufspüren von Fischen verboten. Rechtlich sehe ich den Deeper, und dann noch an einer Angel ohne Angelschein, in einer rechtlichen Grauzone.


Deshalb muss ich beim Angeln auf der Hohenwarte auch das Echolot ausmachen. Oder darf ich auf dem Boot gar keins mitführen?


----------



## Blueser (17. Januar 2020)

Steht genau über deinem Beitrag ...


----------



## jkc (17. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Immer besser, wenn man den Schmied fragt und nicht den Schmiedel.



Moin, nunja, der Schmied hat dazu ja auch nur seine persönliche Meinung die nicht zwingend gesetzeskonform ist.
Ich sehe das in Ländern die diesen "fangfertiges-Gerät-Passus" haben als fischereirechtlich unkritisch, selbst dann wenn die Nutzung eines Echolotes zum Fischfang laut Erlaubnisschein verboten ist, Fischreirecht berührt mich doch gar nicht wenn ich mich außerhalb davon bewege. Betretungsrecht ist dann noch ein anderes Paar Schuhe.
Mit dem Fischereirechtinhaber zu sprechen halte ich in den meisten Fällen trotzdem nicht für unklug.

Grüße JK


----------



## MarkusZ (17. Januar 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Mit dem Fischereirechtinhaber zu sprechen halte ich in den meisten Fällen trotzdem nicht für unklug.



Genau, denn auch wenn man gegen kein Gesetz/Verordnung verstößt, will man ja i.d.R. später mal in dem betreffenden Gewässer angeln und braucht dafür dann nen Erlaubnisschein.


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2020)

Genau so ist es wohlgetan. Erst mal mit aller Gewalt seine vermeintlichen Rechte durchboxen und hernach Klage führen, dass man weder mit Toleranz, noch mit Freude angenommen wird.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Genau so ist es wohlgetan. Erst mal mit aller Gewalt seine vermeintlichen Rechte durchboxen und hernach Klage führen, dass man weder mit Toleranz, noch mit Freude angenommen wird.



Hallo,

ich glaube das mit der Aufnahme im Verein würde sich erübrigen. Ich stelle mir mal vor, die betreffende Person hätte da im Vorfeld schon eine Streiterei mit einem Fischereiaufseher gehabt. Da gehen die Chancen für eine Aufnahme gegen Null.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Blueser (25. Dezember 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> In Thüringen zum Beispiel: Thüringer Fischereiverordnung Klick! Paragraph 15: unzulässige Fangarten, Punkt 3-> Zitat: "das Fischen unter Verwendung von Geräten zur Ortung von Fischen oder Fischbeständen".
> Ob man nur das Gewässer scannen will oder Fische aufspürt, ist dann erklärungsbedürftig.
> Wollte mir eigentlich auch den Deeper Pro+ zulegen. Bin aber deshalb davon abgekommen.


So, nun ist es passiert: habe einen Deeper  chirp + zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen. Zum Fische finden beim Angeln darf ich ihn ja bei uns nicht nutzen. Werde mich im kommenden Jahr wohl oder Übel informieren müssen, ob ich mir damit zumindest Tiefenkarten erstellen darf.


----------



## huchenfan_in (30. Dezember 2020)

Kauf dir alternativ ein billiges RC-Boot (Elektro) und nimm den Deeper in Schlepp. Die wenigsten regen sich auf wenn du auf einem Baggersee dein kleines Boot fahren lässt.


----------



## Tikey0815 (30. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir lag auch ein Chirp'er unterm Tannenbaum, bin mal gespannt was ich damit alles anstellen kann, durch Kleidung schauen kann man damit leider schon mal nicht


----------



## Blueser (31. Dezember 2020)

Habe gestern erfahren, dass bei uns seit Ende September neue Gesetze gelten. Jetzt ist die Verwendung von Echoloten nicht mehr explizit verboten. Mal schauen, was der LAVT bezüglich seiner Verbundgewässer noch an Verschärfungen einbringt. Wird aber noch etwas dauern ...


----------

